# Good Fishing Spots Anyone?



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone know any good fishing spots? I'm going fishing tomorrow and was hoping I could rack up a few more spots before the day ends. Recently, I've been going to Lake Whonnock but not with much success. The fish are always jumping around but they just don't seem to be interested in my bait. I also heard the Chilliwack River has some decent sized salmon there but I don't know the exact location. So if you're a fan of fishing, please share some of your fav spots that get you a lot of fish!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are fishing for salmon, please be advise that the fraser river is closed for salmon fishing including most of the tidal portion. Make sure you check with DFO first for the most up-to-date information.


----------



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Charles, will keep that in mind. But I'm mainly fishing for trout, bass.. anything goodies I can find in nearby lakes.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Most of the local lakes are pretty slow for fishing or have small trout. If you are okay with small fish than Como lake, Buntzen lake even Lafarge lake all have stocked rainbows. All 3 lakes are in Coquitlam. Best bet seems to be power bait from what I've heard and seen. I dont use power bait but apparently its similiar to what the fish are fed at the hatchery so they seem to like it. 

Are you fishing from the shore or a boat?

As for Whonnock lake. I caught my first fish there 26 years ago. I still have the picture to prove it. There is Rainbows and Crappie in the lake. The crappie are aggresive and seem to hit anything that moves. I couldnt keep them off my line when I was fly fishing there a few years ago. My buddy was there a few weeks ago and caught a decent rainbow from the dock with his 3 year old son. After having no luck he found powerbait on the dock. He put it on his line and sure enough it worked.


----------



## pibroch (May 15, 2012)

Went for a drive up past Squamish into Paradise Valley with my wife yesterday. Lots of Pink salmon in the Cheakamus River just past Brakendale. The fisherman seemed to be doing prey good, the fish were pretty dark and well humped, but there were some decent size fish being landed.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I went with M_glass to squamish last week for pink salmon and it was fun. lots of fish.


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

All tributaries of the Pitt lake/river system. rainbows/cutties,Pea-mouth chub pike minnow and bass(warmer months only) but always check regs.especially around salmon season.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

There are beach around Vancouver that you can catch them as well.


----------

